# Diamond Bows



## Konwinski (Aug 11, 2013)

I have never bought a new bow before. I have been reading about a few brands and diamond has been coming up as great bow for the price. I have see no bad reviews on several different sites. The only thing close to a complaint was the rest that comes on them is not very good, big deal. So I am just looking for some input from you guys. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Just bought a new bow myself. The Diamond was under consideration, I shot one and liked it. The recommendation was made to try a Quest by G5. I shot several bows and ended up with the Quest. 

Nicer feel by a good margin, quality is excellent, and a Michigan based company. Can't go wrong.


----------



## mjreck (Nov 28, 2011)

I shoot the Diamond Outlaw and couldn't be more happy with it. I replaced my rest after the first season and put a ripcord on. But regardless, in my opinion you cant go wrong with an Outlaw.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Made by Bowtech so they can't be all that bad.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I bought a diamond five or six years ago and love it. Wouldnt try any others now.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought a Diamond Stud about 4 years ago, and have had no problems with it. Like every other piece of equipment, maintain it, and make sure your pro shop sets it up properly and it is tuned. I have a QAD drop away rest on mine that I love.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I shoot a Diamond bow. I've had it 4 years and I shoot it a ton never had a problem.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

Get the outlaw....alot of bow for the money.
Very fast, quiet and virtually no vibe.
Personally i think the grip on the diamonds now are cheap. They used to use the wood plates. That was a nice touch and warmer in the winter. Get some tourney grip and layer it.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I am first of all a huge prime/quest fan. But I had an 08 diamond justice that I absolutely loved. It shot great and was super quiet. I'm not an outlaw fan just due to the aggressive throttle cam. The specs on the bow good and would make a great hunting bow. Just try a bunch in your price range and you'll know which one is for you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been bow hunting for about 10yrs, the first 8yrs was with a hand me down old PSE Nova, a couple of years ago I bought my first brand new bow, the outlaw 70#, like you I read many reviews and asked around about this bow, and didn't wanna spend an arm and a leg. My buddies who are avid bow hunters told me that bowtech started the line of diamond bows that were meant to be affordable and therefore might not perform as well as other bows, so we put it up against the bows they own that consist of a PSE, Mathews, Bear each well over $800, and a Prime. We each had a turn shooting each other's bows and although the Prime was bought earlier this year and about 1 to 2yrs newer than the other bows, we all liked it very much, as far as my outlaw, we all agreed that its just as smooth, fast and accurate as the others, granted there were differences in the draw back, grip, release, and sound of each bow but that's a given. I'm not claiming that we are experts, just saying that like any other bow if tuned correctly, this bow can be just as accurate. It comes down to preference and budget. IMO... for budget wise, you can't go wrong with a diamond, but our bows are a couple of years old, I'm sure the new bows are better but not sure which will perform better for you, but I do know that the new outlaws are still priced very affordable. I target shoot the heck outa my bow throughout the year and had no problems with it so far. Hope this helps.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

The best thing you can do is good and shoot one if you haven't already. There is a lot to be said for personal preference in how a bow feels to you which leads to confidence which helps with consistency and accuracy.

Reviews are a helpful start, but personally shooting several different bows is a must if you want the best one for yourself. Visit any good archery shop and they'll give you the chance to shoot.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

drewstreeter said:


> I am first of all a huge prime/quest fan. But I had an 08 diamond justice that I absolutely loved. It shot great and was super quiet. I'm not an outlaw fan just due to the aggressive throttle cam. The specs on the bow good and would make a great hunting bow. Just try a bunch in your price range and you'll know which one is for you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Have you even tried the outlaw or something with the throttle cam. It's really not as aggressive as you think. I thought it would be horrible like the pse omen's cam....
it's actually smooth, sure it's a touch more aggressive than your old 08 diamond justice, but it's one heck of a bow!!! The cam I think you would like after a couple of shooting sessions. I will tell you this...I can hold that all day long!!!! It's fast and super quiet and hardly any vibe.
You owe it to yourself to try it.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I owned one for a little while. It's no where near the ridiculous cams on the PSE speed bows. I just prefer the feel of a dual cam bow now. Probably going to be getting a new elite soon. With that said it's still a large cam but that's how you get the fast speeds and let off out if it. Good bow for the money regardless. I suggest like most people here, to shoot a bunch and form your own opinions. Reviews are great, but they are just a starting point. Good luck and have fun. Picking out a new bow is a blast!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a diamond marquis and love it. whisper quiet, smooth and pretty fast. this model is about 6 yrs old now, but it still shoots great! like others have said tho, shoot a bunch and you'll know which one you like most.


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

hb_brownie said:


> i have a diamond marquis and love it. whisper quiet, smooth and pretty fast. this model is about 6 yrs old now, but it still shoots great! like others have said tho, shoot a bunch and you'll know which one you like most.


Time for you to get a strother!


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *hb_brownie*  
_i have a diamond marquis and love it. whisper quiet, smooth and pretty fast. this model is about 6 yrs old now, but it still shoots great! like others have said tho, shoot a bunch and you'll know which one you like most._




TKZOutdoors said:


> Time for you to get a strother!


Amen! 
I did have a Diamond Rapture first off and I loved it too. Mouse fart quiet with decent speed. Had it for probably 6-7 years before the string finally started coming apart. Gave it to my bro-in-law and he had it replaced and still shoots great. I shoot the Strother Wrath SHO and won't change for anything now.


----------



## samabell (Jan 15, 2014)

my 2012 FUGATIVE


----------

